# [SOLVED] Asus Crosshair V formula Z problems.



## A1tecice

Hey there,

(Firstly let me just say that I am surprised by the amount of people with similar problems to me on the internet with this exact board.)... Anyway!


My set-up currently:
Motherboard:Asus Crosshair V formula Z (rev1.02) 1403 BIOS (came with 1302)
RAM:Corsair Vengence RED 16GB (4X4GB) ddr3 2133Mhz (CMZ16GX3M4X2133C11R)
CPU:AMD Piledriver FC-8 core 8350 Black Edition (4.0Ghz)
GPU: x2 EVGA Geforce 680GTX Signature
PSU: Enermax Revolution 85+ 1050W

Let me explain my problem, Today I built my new computer, building computers as I usually do (its my job). went to turn it on for the first post and all seems well. The Q-Code jumped through many codes and Stuck at 'AE' now looking at my manual it reports that its a Legacy boot event.

No biggie I though as I had not finished with the cable ties etc... So I powered off and continued. Finally I built my computer the way I like it, went around and double checked every pin etc. (BTW I did not touch anything the motherboard side it was all behind). Went to turn it on again and it instantly showed a Q-Code error of 'F.F.'.

So I tried rechecking all the wires to make sure I hadent pulled anything out, reseated the RAM etc etc... Still the same thing.
Now FF in the book isint an error code. But after many hours of reseating the RAM having only one GPU in and reseating the CPU I still got this FF error.

So I pulled it all out put it on my bench and did a benchtest, Still FF. I then thought I would try holding the GO button to enable MemOK! but as soon as I press it the computer boots and the MemOK! light does not flash. (also worth a note when I get the FF error no power button shuts it down I can only pull the plug). I had the board stripped to one bit of ram (tried it in every slot).

I also noted that my CPU doesn't even get warm it just stays stone cold when it is turned on. I am using a custom Loop but I switched back to the AMD cooler just to make sure the CPUFAN header had something in it. I then went on to flash the BIOS to 1403 and still the same problem.

Its also worth to note that When I press the START button and the FF code comes up the DRAM light is Solid red, But if I push the GO! button the DRAM is solid red but the VGA light flashes? I know the 680 I am using is working as I had it in my older system, as with the PSU.



I am now at a loss to what I can try next, I have tried plugging in the 24,8,4,+ molex as well and various combinations but to no avail! 

Thanks for reading this long post,
Alt

PS- I got a USB pen, downloaded the latest bios renamed it as instructed by the manual. Put it into the White USB and pressed the button. The green light flashed for a few mins and then went off. Reading the manual and following it by the letter I then understood that once it had stopped flashing that it was done and you could take the USB pen drive out the white socket.

But i got the F.F. error code before and after.


----------



## A1tecice

*Re: Asus Crosshair V formula Z problems.*

Quick update it seems as if the writing for the Q-Codes and the LED position doesn't line up i don't believe its my DRAM that's on i believe its my CPU and this could make sense.

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## always.learning

*Re: Asus Crosshair V formula Z problems.*

When I read this I realized I was also looking at the LEDs wrong, so excited to find the answer in this thread... but there isnt one, just a SOLVED label.

I have the exact same problem with very comparable hardware. Can you please tell me what you did to solve this issue? 

Thanks for any help!
-always


----------

